# Question about mealy worms



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm curious as to why some of you feed mealy worms to your mousies. Is there some dietary component that makes them desirable as mousie food?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Mouse are naturally omnivores, and insects would make up part of their diet in the wild. Mealworms are considered a bit like chocolate for those animals that like them - a bit fatty but good for condition I suppose. My harvest mice love them (I buy them for my hedgehogs).


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I buy waxworms for my gerbils as I always felt mealworms were a bit chitinous. Not tried the mice on them yet though.


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

Meal worms are around 20percent protein and 12 percent fat. Meal worms are also quite hydrating holding about 60percent moisture. If gutloaded well, the meal worms will be even more nutritious. Mice also love eating them head first!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's for psychological reasons, too. Mice seem to like to hunt. I can't help but think it's good for them. I feed meal worms at least once a week, and sometimes I feed wax worms and crickets. The mice love "hunting" them!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

one of my does has just had her first litter 2 days ago  what if i put a meal worm or two in for the mum, and she doesn't eat them? are the meal worms ok in with the babies? and what if they turn into beetles, is that ok?

(i'm going to have an unhappy lizard as he's going to have to share his food now!) :lol:


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

Yes it is okay. they cannot chew through skin or anything. Though, I don't suspect your mice will leave it be, they really love to eat mealworms. All you have to do to make sure they get eaten is make sure they are seen.


----------

